# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Ведическая культура в Соборе Св. Павла в Лондоне

## Raja Kumari dasi

Ведическая культура в Соборе Св. Павла в Лондоне 




Среди всей позолоты и росписей собора прячется уникальный артефакт ведической культуры — барельеф, на котором изображена лила пахтания Причинного океана. Изображены полубоги с демонами, Господь Брахма и другие. Интересно, что именно эта скульптура с изображением Курмы и надписью "KURMA AVATAR" стоит уже сотни лет прямо напротив кафедры, с которой читаются проповеди.







Под правой рукой - книга "Перевод "Основ права Ману" (Menu). 


Источник: http://vedic-culture.in.ua/ru/the-ve...ture-in-london

Больше об истории собора: 

https://masterok.livejournal.com/423669.html
https://mif-medyza.ru/2016/09/17/%D0...5%D1%80%D1%8B/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

еще история и превосходные фото http://aelita544.ru/post373688911

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я был в этом соборе пару лет назад, но не знал об этом. А то бы поближе посмотрел. Весьма интересно, как Кришна неожиданно проникает в разные сферы, где Его не ожидаешь увидеть.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Menu - Меню?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Menu - Меню?


На корешке (на торце) книги видны две буквы Дева-нагари, которые звучат как Ману. Так что, сомнений нет в том, что это законы Ману.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это книга "Перевод основ права Ману". 
Меню в главном соборе страны ) английский юмор конечно имеет свои особенности, но не до такой же степени. 
Британская правовая система основана на переводе законов Ману одного английского ученого-санскритолога то ли 17, то ли 18 века, и это памятник ему от благодарных соотечественников. Я начала изучать этот вопрос, но сейчас недосуг.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это книга "Перевод основ права Ману". 
> Меню в главном соборе страны ) английский юмор конечно имеет свои особенности, но не до такой же степени. 
> Британская правовая система основана на переводе законов Ману одного английского ученого-санскритолога то ли 17, то ли 18 века, и это памятник ему от благодарных соотечественников. Я начала изучать этот вопрос, но сейчас недосуг.


Современное законодательство Британии начало формироваться в первой половине 17-го века, было основано на реконструкции прежнего Британского законодательства, которое формировалось ещё с 11-13 веков (от завоевания Вильгельма до появления Билля о правах, наделившего, в частности, дворян впервые набором гражданских прав). Конечно, нельзя исключать влияние законов Ману на британское законодательство. Но это не в такой степени конечно, чтобы говорить, что законы Ману легли в его основу)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Все это элементарные знания, не имеющие отношения ни к разделу "Межконфессиональный диалог", ни к теме "Ведическая культура в Соборе Св. Павла в Лондоне" 

Подумайте, почему ваш ум не закрепился на удивительном факте, прямо связанном с Кришной, но вы выбрали отклониться к "ошибке меню", выбрали перевести внимание на материальную науку. 




> Конечно, нельзя исключать влияние законов Ману на британское законодательство.


Это так повседневно, да такое буквально на каждом шагу. 




> Но это не в такой степени конечно, чтобы говорить, что законы Ману легли в его основу


Одна из основ является основой, это начала логики. Степень такова, что увековечили в камне. Увековечивают определяющее для нации и империи, это и есть основы. У меня нет ошибок в этой теме, к вашему сожалению. Вы не являетесь моим рецензетом, я даже не видела ни одного вашего ответа, интересного для себя. 

В этой теме интерес представляет именно менталитет великобританцев, благодаря которому Кришна проявился и в законодательстве, и в главном соборе их страны. Учитывая историю завоевания Индии.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В этой теме интерес представляет именно менталитет великобританцев, благодаря которому Кришна проявился и в законодательстве


Напишите, где именно в британском законодательстве появился Кришна)






> Британская правовая система основана на переводе законов Ману одного английского ученого-санскритолога то ли 17, то ли 18 века,


это очень странное высказывание. Боюсь, что ошибочное. Которое входит в противоречие с "элементарными" знаниями, которые "общеизвестны")

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В этой теме интерес представляет именно менталитет великобританцев, благодаря которому Кришна проявился и в законодательстве, и в главном соборе их страны. Учитывая историю завоевания Индии.


Известно, что покорённые народы влияли с помощью своей высокоразвитой культуры на покорившие их страны - много примеров известно из истории. Шрила Прабхупада признавал важную роль влияния науки в современном мире и предлагал не просто этому противопоставлять себя, но использовать её в своей миссии - для этого, в том числе создавался Институт Бхактиведанты

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сегодняшняя The Sun 
Заголовок "Умиротворенный принц Мегги"

и *HARRY  KRISHNA*   :smilies:  


В статье пишут, что что герцог Сассекский рассказал 65-летнему буддийскому монаху, что медитирует каждый день, готовясь к отцовству. В ответ монах подарил принцу четки из 108 бусин. 





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

(что же... Герцогиня Сассекская - давнишний фанатик йоги. 
А его бабушка однажды получила из рук Сутапы Даса "Бхагавад-Гиту как она есть" 
и посещала Avanti School)

В комментах преданные пишут про медитацию на частичное проявление маха-мантры, а также: 

the sun ran a similar headline in the early 90's, something about Christmas, school nativity plays and Hindu kids. Headline was "Happy Krishnas!"

В начале 90-х The Sun выдала похожую шапку на рождественские каникулы "Happy Krishnas!" (традиц.  Happy Christmas)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

:smilies: ))))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi



----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Похоже, что у молодого папаши на запястье Туласи - см. видео: 

http://www.woman.ru/kids/medley5/article/229001/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

8 мая 2019 
BBC news: 

*Своего сына герцог и герцогиня Сассекские решили назвать 
Арчи Харрисон Маунтбеттен-Виндзор*

https://www.bbc.com/russian/other-news-48208926

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Визит Премьер-министра Великобритании Бориса Джонсона в Бхактиведанта Мэнор, декабрь 2019 

Prime Minister Boris Johnson Visits Bhaktivedanta Manor December 2019

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Да, огромное бхакти-сукрити заработал Борис Джонсон.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Еще немного отклонимся в сторону от темы собора св. Павла.
Следующий артефакт бережно хранится в Королевской библиотеке 
в Виндзорском замке вместе с другими 4-мя древними рукописями. 


https://www.rct.uk/collection/conser...tDHjX8U0RAhcVc




Gita Govinda (1790) 




Художник : Indian School 
Поэт: *Jayadeva* 
Подарено Munguldass Nathoobhoy королю Эдуарду VII  (1841-1910), 
в то время принцу Уэльскому, в 1875 г. во время его путешествия по Индии. 

Поэма «Гита Говинда», написанная в XII веке, рассказывает историю Кришны, воплощения Бога индуистов Вишну, и его любви к Радхе (гопи или «пастушке»). Иллюстрации в этой рукописи, вероятно, были созданы ок. 1790 года группой художников Джайпура (Раджастан). Двадцать четыре листа по числу двадцати четырех песен, до середины третьей песни. Рукопись горизонтального формата, сверху листов шрифтом деванагари написан стих на Санскрите, древнем языке Индии. Многие стихи относятся к подвигам Господа Вишну в Его различных воплощениях. Как это принято в живописи Раджпутов, художники интерпретировали текст в непрерывном повествовании, то есть иллюстрируя несколько сцен из одной истории на одной картине. Так что часто картины разделяются на зоны для разных сцен, и при этом сохраняется общий баланс и гармоничная композиция. На некоторых картинах мы видим и почитателей поэмы в красочных одеждах.

https://www.rct.uk/collection/1005114/gita-govinda

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Еще артефакты ведической культуры из королевской коллекции, в Букингемском дворце* : 

https://www.rct.uk/resources/activit...sical-pictures



С сайта коллекции: 

...Рага Кхамбхавати - мелодия, исполняемая ранним вечером. Небо темнеет... действие происходит в начале осени. Женщина присаживается, чтобы провести огненный ритуал индуистскому богу Брахме. Музыка этой раги медленная.

Ragamala paintings are pictures of music which represent different ragas, or melodies. Ragas are associated with one of the seasons (spring, summer, autumn and winter); they are connected to different times of the day (morning, afternoon and evening), and also to certain feelings or moods.

Musical pictures recreate these moods and feelings through the details of the paintings. Can you use the clues in these ragamala paintings to find out what sort of raga is being played?

   -  In this ragamala painting, what time of day is it?
   - What season does this picture show – spring, summer, autumn or winter?
   - Is there a lot of action in this image? Do you think this music would be fast or slow?

Raga Khambhavati is a melody to be performed in the early evening – can you see that the sky is becoming dark? The scene is set in early autumn, and the woman is sitting to perform a fire ritual to the Hindu god Brahma. The music of this raga would be slow.



____________________

*Королевская коллекция находится в доверительном управлении
 королевы как владыки своих преемников и нации. 
Она не принадлежит ей как частному лицу.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Очередное "совпадение дат"... 
Спрашивается, вот что меня сподвигло разместить предыдущие посты с утра 26 сентября? 
Уж не это ли письмо от 25 сентября... но я о нем не знала, честное слово )
План свыше )    


http://www.dandavats.com/?p=90018



Дорогие прабху,
Я бы хотел поделиться сканом письма, которое Вишакха прабху недавно получила из Букингемского дворца от имени Ее Величества Королевы. *Ниже ответ на статью* Вишакхи о королеве «Королевский долг - Божественный долг», опубликованную в Back to Godhead за июль/август 2020 года. Это очень позитивная статья, в которой прославляется преданность королевы своему долгу и то, как каждый может стать ближе к Богу благодаря вниманию к своему долгу и служению.

ваш
Радха Мохан дас,
служба по связям с общественностью 
Бхактиведанта Мэнор 



Dear prabhus,

I wanted to share the attached scan of a recent letter Visakha prabhu has received from Buckingham Palace, on behalf of Her Majesty the Queen.

It is in response to Visakha’s article about the Queen entitled: “Royal Duty – Divine Duty” published in the Jul/ Aug 2020 edition of Back to Godhead.

It was a very positive article praising the Queen’s devotion to her duty, and how everyone can get closer to God through our own attention to duty and service.

—
ys
Radha Mohan das
Bhaktivedanta Manor Communications Officer

----------

